
Proposal to add clause to license prohibiting use by oil and gas extraction - Thrymr
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/numpy-discussion/2020-July/080803.html
======
Khelavaster
So oil and gas companies will subcontract to companies which use NumPy and
sell their own systems to oil and gas companies.

Or would it be better to force any company using NumPy to stop using it if
their goods or services turn out to be resold to oil and gas companies?

------
verdverm
Some good thinking about the issue in the email threads, sounds like it won't
happen and that the counter-solution is to fork it, change the license, and
advocate for deps to switch

